# No Members pack, or badge !!!!



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya Guys, joined a while back now and still not received my members paack or metal badge i ordered, i have the e-mail to say you have the order but no pack or badge has arrived yet, any clues, Member number 01684, i have e-mailed the club direct and no answer,.

Regards

Steve B


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

pm member wallsendmag as he deals with it and he will sort you out mate 

how long has it been?


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

About 4 weeks buddy !!! is that normal ?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

it can take upto 6 weeks but andy and the team manage to get them out much quicker so i wouldnt have thought so.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> pm member wallsendmag as he deals with it and he will sort you out mate
> 
> how long has it been?


Wallsendmag is on holidayat the moment that will be the reason for the delay I am sureh will get on to it as soon as he gets back sorry for the delay


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Buddy, I have e-mailed him so will await his return,

Kind Regards

Steve


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Steve if you live in Tiption your pack was sent on 26th may.

ps red hot here in Vegas :wink:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya Buddy, yes, spot on !!! i think i've confused matters, it was the letter and metal badge i was chasing, sorry, by the way hope you had a good holiday,

Steve B


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

bozzy96 said:


> Hiya Buddy, yes, spot on !!! i think i've confused matters, it was the letter and metal badge i was chasing, sorry, by the way hope you had a good holiday,
> 
> Steve B


We are still away in Vegas until next Tuesday (hows that for dedication)


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya Buddy !!! No problem put a tenner on 13 black for me, have a good one and will speak to you when yolu get back.

Steve B


----------

